
The Joy of Interpretation - fogus
http://yaxu.org/the-joy-of-interpretation/
======
dreaming
Summary: iPad and consoles are restrictive (Agreed, but those who read past
the first paragraph - which held such promise - probably know this already)

------
prog
I was expecting to read something on interpreters, jit, or virtual machines.

